# Westcoastbrewers.com



## Vlad the Pale Aler (22/11/07)

Thanks to Randyrob, we now have a rather respectable website.

(wipe yer feet before yer come in)


----------



## mika (22/11/07)

I take it GL hasn't seen the site yet ?


----------



## Guest Lurker (23/11/07)

He has now and he is NOT happy Jan!


----------



## ausdb (23/11/07)

Guest Lurker said:


> He has now and he is NOT happy Jan!


I also hear that editing privileges are removed from that gallery as well


----------



## kook (23/11/07)

Just when you thought those pictures had dissapeared...

I love the way everyone is trying to help with moral support and laughter.


----------



## randyrob (23/11/07)

i know nothing. it could have been anyone that posted that, i have already handed out some privelages. the wierd thing is that there is a bug in the gallery software where i can't delete pictures?


----------

